# Vintage 8 day Watch or Clock!?



## vigman (Dec 24, 2010)

Hi

Our charity shop has just received this vintage 8 day watch/clock. It is 2" across and has a back stand. The glass and stand screw off and there is a ring that is half way down the body showing the rest of the body thread so I am not sure if anything is missing?

The winding mechanism is very light without much resistance and is achieved by turning the semi circular ring at the back. The key to adjust the hands is missing but it would be tiny. The watch/clock is working but with very little sound.

It is hard to see what the mechanism is as it is covered by a central back plate.

Any info on this unusual piece greatly welcomed, and if permitted by the forum a possible valuation? Photos are here:

https://photos.app.goo.gl/HDJeva4Sh6tRDDxr2

TIA

Vigman


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Hi, an interesting timepiece

Yes you are right, it would have slotted into either a leather fronted case, or a piece of silver or marble, usually square, and then the ring done up behind it

The whole back of the watch holds the mainspring, similar in design to hebdomas watches, but other swiss makers also made these

It is good that you can hardly hear it ticking, admittedly the escapement is somewhat buried, but a quiet ticking watch is the sound of a smooth efficient escapement working, sometimes along with a high pitched ringing sound. The louder the tick the more energy is being wasted and may also point to further problems with the pallet jewels and locking or a balance staff / roller which is requiring more energy than is necessary due to various reasons

All the best!


----------



## vigman (Dec 24, 2010)

Many thanks for the informative reply. I never thought of it being framed in wood or marble but that makes sense now you have explained the screw and ring construction!

It certainly is the quietest movement I have ever heard.

Could anyone venture a possible date of manufacture? Possibly 30s?

TIA

Vigman


----------

